# Newbies With A Couple Questions



## Bama Eye Guy (Mar 27, 2007)

Okay - after months of stalking the web-site we are now official members! We are in South AL and are in the market for an Outback 31RQS. We are a family of five (2 girls ages 9 and 6 and one "heir to the throne" age 4) and need the bunkbeds. This will also put us in the market for a new TV. (The accountant said we had to buy a new truck this year anyway - yeah I know - hubby was grinning ear to ear when he told me that one!) We are selling a piece of property and have designated some of the profit for our rollin' suite. Hopefully we will close mid-April and can bring one home!

I do have a couple of questions:

1. Should we go ahead and book some camp sites for the summer? We live about 2 hours from Destin and are also considering Stone Mtn and maybe a short trip to Disney since we have left over tickets. Does everything book up quickly or are you okay calling the week or two before? Are there fees involved?

2. We are complete newbies at camping AND RVing. Is there a good book out there that would be handy for set-up and take-down, tips, etc.? We have learned ALOT from ya'll - just wish we could take ya'll with us!

3. We are also condsidering the 29 BHS but are having a hard time finding one at a dealership (at least online). Is there a reason why? or is that just a popular model? Just trying to get our quotes together before going to Emerald Coast RV to make a deal.

Anyway - sorry to run on so long! LOVE the website!








The Murrays
Danny, Lee Ann, Hannah, Sarah Kate and Daniel


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

LeeAnn, First welcome to Outbackers.com. I know how the excitement feels. First can I ask you a question. It sounds like you are residing in Southeast Alabama. You mentioned you are two hours away from Destin and you are buying your Outback from Emerald Coast. I am from the Dothan area also, just 3 miles south of Daleville and 20 miles north of Dothan. Enerald Coast to me is a very good dealership. It is where I purchased mine. They have a great staff and the service department if first class.

Ok, to your questions.

Booking sites. If you are going to Destin I asume you are talking about Topsail Hill State Park. Sites there book quickly during the summer. We normally book ours at least 6 to 8 months ahead of time. You should be able to get in for a few days in May and July and should be no problem in Aug and Sept. Stone Mountain I am not sure of. Some Outbackers from GA will chime in on it. As for Disney, I have not camped there but from what I have heard it is hard to get reservations on short notice there also. We always try to plan our trips about a year in advance and make reservations accordingly.

Books about RVing. I don't think you need any kind of book when you have Outbackers.com. Look in the FAQ section and I think you can find all you need to know about camping.

If you like the 31RQS stay with it. Your first impression most of the time is right.

Leon


----------



## chbcso (Dec 2, 2006)

Bama Eye Guy said:


> Okay - after months of stalking the web-site we are now official members! We are in South AL and are in the market for an Outback 31RQS. We are a family of five (2 girls ages 9 and 6 and one "heir to the throne" age 4) and need the bunkbeds. This will also put us in the market for a new TV. (The accountant said we had to buy a new truck this year anyway - yeah I know - hubby was grinning ear to ear when he told me that one!) We are selling a piece of property and have designated some of the profit for our rollin' suite. Hopefully we will close mid-April and can bring one home!
> 
> I do have a couple of questions:
> 
> ...


Well I guess I will start and I'm sure there will be plenty of advise to follow.

To answer your first question: If you plan to camp anywhere in the panhandle then you will need to make reservations well in advance. I suggest that if you plan a trip camping and know your going then it is always wise to go ahead and book a reservation. If its going to be on the beach then the sooner the better.

Second, I bought my camper from Emerald Coast RV. They will take you to your unit before you leave and show you everything, how to set it up, what switches work what, how to pull out your awnings, etc.. They will spend the whole day with you if you need it and answer any question you have about anything. If you are looking for modifications after buying the unit then post a specfic question and everyone will give you their advise or ways that they modified their units.

Last but not least, All the models with bunks go pretty quickly because alot of people camp with their kids and the bunks seem to be best. I would just ask the salesman to order you one if thats the floorplan that you want. Trust me when I say you will be happy, I shopped all over from North Florida to Alabama and could not find anything that was built to the quality that the Outback is. Look around at the other models when your there and I'm sure you will see some with a floorplan close to what you are looking for and it will give you some idea of the way yours will look. My best advise is to talk to the sales person and I'm sure they will be more than happy to assist you. I dealt with Deann and she was great at showing me whatever I wanted and made it real easy for us.

Good Luck and WELCOME TO THE OUTBACKERS!!!


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi Bama Eye Guy
















to Outbackers!

AND Congrats on your decision to purchase an Outback trailer. You will love it no matter which model you choose!









We're here to answer any and all questions, so fire away









Keep us posted on your progress,


----------



## bentpixel (Sep 2, 2006)

Welcome and congratulations.

Maybe the first reservation should be at Camp Driveway or Camp Dealer.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Welcome to Outbackers.

I agree with the others. Go with your first choice. If you have to order, so be it. Don't settle.

Make reservations. It's much easier and you don't have to worry about not finding a site when you need it. I've never just stopped by. I've always made reservations. Seems to work, I've never had to go to another place in search of a site.









Make sure you get the right size TV for your TT. Don't listen to the salesman on this. Listen to us!

Enjoy your new Outback. You're gonna love it.

Mark


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

You've gotten great advice from others already, so I'll just add a big







*
to THE   best place in cyberspace!!!!*

...as for taking us with you....Do you have a laptop?









Happy Tails!

Wolfie (aka Judi)


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

Welcome to the site.

There is a big difference between a 31rqs and a 29bhs, I owned a 06 29bhs before I purchased my laredo.

the 29bhs has a full size bed on the bottom and a single bunk above. your two girls could share the full size and your son on the top in the bunk. If they like there own bed then it would have to be the 31.

Weight is an issue and where you are going. I had a 05 chevy CC 1500 4x4 and on flats it was fine with the 29bhs and the reece wd and dual cam sway. once I hit the hills in NY and in PA the truck died. I was white knuckling in the right lane doing 50 pull 4 grand in second to make it up the long hills. I was not a happy outbacker. Traded in my 11 month old 1500 for a 2500HD and couldn't be happier.

Make sure of you tow vehicle (TV) before you purchase your Outback (TT), ask questions and what ever you do don't listen to the sales man, they will have you pulling the 31 with an explorer.


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

nynethead said:


> Welcome to the site.
> 
> There is a big difference between a 31rqs and a 29bhs, I owned a 06 29bhs before I purchased my laredo.
> 
> ...


*amen brother!*


----------



## Bama Eye Guy (Mar 27, 2007)

Thanks for the warm welcome! I think we are going to go with our first instinct like everyone suggested and get the 31 RQS. That was the first TT we saw at Emerald Coast and I fell in love with it right there!

We'll definitely take our laptop with us and I am sure we'll be so excited we'll spend a few nights right here in our driveway!

I'm really disappointed though.....we thought for sure we could pull the 31RQS with our Jeep Wrangler. Oh well, live and learn.









Hope to see many of you on the road this summer!

The Murrays


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

Crawfish said:


> First can I ask you a question. It sounds like you are residing in Southeast Alabama. You mentioned you are two hours away from Destin and you are buying your Outback from Emerald Coast. I am from the Dothan area also, just 3 miles south of Daleville and 20 miles north of Dothan. Enerald Coast to me is a very good dealership. It is where I purchased mine. They have a great staff and the service department if first class.
> Leon


You still haven't answered my question yet.









Leon


----------



## pjb2cool (Apr 8, 2004)

Bama Eye Guy said:


> I'm really disappointed though.....we thought for sure we could pull the 31RQS with our Jeep Wrangler. Oh well, live and learn.
> 
> 
> 
> ...










Probably what the salesman told you








...Congrats on your OB and welcome to our little (actually pretty HUGE) family...


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

*to Outbackers.com*


----------



## campingnut18 (Mar 11, 2004)

welcome your looking at one fine camper.
one question you had was stone mountain here in ga.
they do book up in the summer time. but you should be able to get a site as long as its not a holiday.
now becareful most of the site are not level. get a site by the lake and make sure to tell them to get a level site.

now level to them is 3-4 blocks on one side of the camper. so wacth out. they do have full hook ups.
i can give you more info in late may.
if you do plan a trip to st mnt give us a yell. we may just stop by.

campingnut18


----------

